# BCS: Query about destination/route



## Tassos

In a previous thread we already discussed *k(a) + dative* (in C) vs *kod + genitive* (in B and S) when referring to the action of *going to a person's house*. It became apparent that there is a difference between what the books say and what the reality is. In fact as someone said in that same thread "kod is alive and well in Croatian". 
Now, in the same page of the same book, some other differences between the standards are mentioned, again concerning motion and destination. My question of course is if these differences actually exist. (Now there are four differences that I will break into two parts that I consider similar, so that the admins won't do it again for me ).

Query about *destination* (i.e. identity of the destination): *kamo* in C vs *kuda* in B and S
Query about *route *(i.e. the route one takes to reach that destination): *kuda* in C vs *kojim putem* in B and S

For example: Kuda putujete? in C vs Kojim putem idete? in B and S

Thanx (part 2 coming very soon)


----------



## DenisBiH

> Query about *destination* (i.e. identity of the destination): *kamo* in C vs *kuda* in B and S



I think this is ok, except that I would also use _gdje_.



> Query about *route *(i.e. the route one takes to reach that destination): *kuda* in C vs *kojim putem* in B and S



This on the other hand is not ok. I don't see a problem with using _kuda _in this context; it might be ambiguous but it's not impossible.


----------



## Duya

Denis's answer is true for Serbian too. _Gde ideš_? is the common (though purists would disapprove) way to put it, and _kuda ideš_ in this sense sounds bookish, maybe slightly archaic. _Kuda_ would be normally taken to mean 'which route?'.


----------



## Brainiac

_Gde ideš? _a _Kuda si se uputio?_, is common.
It's kinda archaic that word _Kuda_, or said poetically - like you are asking not where you go, but what is the final point of you journey, like: what is the goal of it? _Idem, ali kuda?
_
P.S. Is that *the *book from the previous post?


----------



## DenisBiH

Wait guys, _kuda _in the sense of "where to" sounds archaic/bookish in Serbia? I don't think that's the case here; Duya, you're from Bosnia too, is there any difference between the usage of _kuda _in Posavina and the one in Serbia? 

I'd say _kuda _is perfectly normal for "where to", at least in Sarajevo; I could imagine myself saying it in slang as well, e.g. _Kuš ba? (Kuda ćeš?)_ or _Kus pošo ba? (Kuda si pošao?)._


----------



## Brainiac

It's normal in Serbia too. It's just more common _Gde ideš?_ instead of _Kuda ideš?_, but we use _Kuda_, of course. _Kuda bre?_ you say to a undisciplined driver who irritates you, for example,  or _Kud si navro?_ 

But _Kuš_... I haven't heard. There's _Kud bre_? (the same as that above). _Kuš_ is used to send someone away in a very rude manner, (or to a dog that barks at you )


----------



## Duya

Maybe I stated it a bit strongly. I feel "kuda" "slightly archaic" in the sense that it occurs in more or less fixed expressions, such as "kuda ćeš" kućeš:kuš -- in Posavina we don't shorten it that much), "kud si pošo", "kud si navro". Not that it's not used at all, just that "gd(j)e" is much more usual in everyday speech. There might be regional differences as well: I could imagine people from Western Serbia, the "heartland" of the Serbian norm, still using _kuda_ much more actively.


----------



## Tassos

@Brainiac
Yes, it is. 

The one time I have encountered kuda is in the Bajaga song which begins with the lyric "Kuda si posla sa tim tamnim ocima". I think that it reflects the usage of the word (in one hand it's a song from a very popular record of 1988 which means people know it as a word, but on the other hand I think the whole song is a bit "poetic" so it must sound more "noble" than gde)

@Denis
I hope if I ever come to Sarajevo people won't talk to me like that because I'd be like what!? what was I learning all that time?!? 

Oh, and _navro_ ?? (_navrao_ ?? from which verb )


----------



## Brainiac

Navro je od navreti (navrijeti) = navaliti
Šta si navalio... stani malo! = Hey, hold on, Hold your horses, man! 

Here's one nice book for you:
Rečnik jezičkih nedoumica (ovo gore ti je na stani 105)
http://www.scribd.com/doc/45733154/RECNIK-JEZICKIH-NEDOUMICA


----------



## Tassos

Našao sam ga, ali onlinerečnik kaže:
*
suffuse
*To cause to spread or flush or flood through, over, or across; also of liquids; SYN. perfuse. 
To become overspread as with a fluid, a colour, a gleam of light: 
Spread from within; fill with fluid.

which I thought it did not have a lot to do with your example
Zato sam upitao.


----------



## Brainiac

Ah, misliš na to značenje.
_Navreti/navrijeti_ ima i to značenje:

Navrla mi je krv u mozak i oblio me je bes.
"Krv je navrla iz njezina tijela i zaboravila je na Barinthusa"
"Vrućina mi je navrla u obraze"

Navirati u smislu doći od negde, obliti, ispuniti, obuzeti.....

Kud si navro! -> Gde si navalio! Kud si pošao! Gde ćeš bre!
Kao da je taj neko izbio niotkuda, navalio na nešto i ..."ispunio" situaciju (tj. to želi). (Plastično objašnjavanje )

Upitaj uvek...


----------

